# Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2012)

*Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Viele werden sich sicherlich noch an Linus Torvalds provokante Ansprache, inkl. Stinkefinger, an nVidia von vor einiger Zeit erinnern. Falls nicht, Linus Torvald bezeichnete wärend einer Podiumsdiskussion nVidia als "die schlechteste Firma aller Zeiten, mit der er bisher zusammengearbeitet hat". 

Von so manchem wurde Linus Torvalds emotionaler Ausbruch als unprofessionel, was er sicherlich war, und teils auch als übertrieben/lächerlich betrachtet, da Linux von manch einem bzgl. nVidia keine all zu große Bedeutung zugemessen wird. Bereits hier meldeten sich aber auch hier im PCGHX Forum viele Nutzer zu Wort, die durchaus die große Bedeutung von Linux in gewissen Bereichen anmerkten, und daher auch die prinzipielle Problematik von nVidias proprietären Treibern in einer auf openSource angelegten Welt erkannten. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch Linus Torvald bereits darauf hinwies, das nVidia im Androidmarkt viele Chips absetzen wolle, welches auf Linux basiert. 

nVidia ließ, wie bekannt sein sollte, auch nicht all zu lang mit einer Antwort auf sich warten. Zwar ging man auf die durchaus berechtigte Kritik Linus Torvalds kaum ein, teilte aber mit, dass Ihnen der Linux-Support sehr wichtig sei, man allerdings an den proprietären Treiber festhalten würde. 

Und genau an dieser Stelle gibt es nun eine SEHR überraschende Neuigkeit. Wie Phoronix.com berichtet, hat eben dieses klammern an proprietäre Treiber nVidia einen sehr großen Deal mit den Chinesen, welche auch die MIPS CPU Loongson entwickelten, gekostet. Diese suchten nun scheinbar nach einem Angebot für wenigstens 10 Millionen GPUs, und entschieden sich für AMD und gegen nVidia eben wegen deren proprietären Treibern.

Ursache hierfür ist anscheinend, das Loongson in Kombination mit den GPUs eingesetzt werden soll, nVidia aber nur für x86 und x86_64 Treiber zur Verfügung stellt und den Chinesen auch scheinbar eine Absage erteilte, auf den Source-Code zugreifen zu können. Dies hätte laut Phoronix Mehrkosten von mehreren Millionen Dollar bedeutet, um ihren Code entsprechend anzupassen, was letzten endes dann auch den Ausschlag für AMD gegeben haben soll. 

Was vor wenigen Tagen noch unvorstellbar war ist nun eingetreten. nVidia hat sich einen sehr großen Deal, wir sprechen hier von 250 bis 350 Millionen US Dollar, wobei laut Phoronix unabhängige Quellen eher Richtung 500 Millionen Dollar nennen, einfach so wegen ihren proprietären Treibern durch die Lappen gehen lassen, und wir reden hier wirklich nicht über Peanuts.

Es wird hier sicherlich spannend sein, in den nächsten Tagen, Wochen und Monaten zu sehen, ob nVidia eventuell auch weiterhin große Deals nur wegen ihrem beharren auf proprietären Treibern durch die Lappen gehen lässt, oder ein Umdenken einsetzt. 

AMD ist auf jeden Fall zunächst der lachende Dritte, der sich über einen großen Deal wird freuen können. Bleibt zu hoffen, das man die richtigen Lehren aus dieser, doch etwas verwunderlichen, Situation zieht und die eigenen Bestrebungen bei den openSource Treibern für Linux forciert. Für alle Kunden/Linux Nutzer wäre dies auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn, denn eins muss man sagen, nVidia setzt zwar auf proprietäre Treiber, die ihre ganz eigenen Probleme mit sich bringen, das was Sie aber abgeliefert haben, war durchaus gut. 

AMD muss hier, im Gegensatz zu den Windows Treibern, wo sich in den letzten Jahren viel getan hat, noch kräftig nachlegen. Zwar hatte ich selbst unter Linux bisher keine Probleme mit den Treibern, wenn man sich bei Entwicklern umhört, wird aber doch immer wieder von Problemen gesprochen, wobei allerdings auch nicht klar ist, von wann die letzten Erfahrungen stammen. Bei der Dokumentation müssen aber sowohl AMD als auch nVidia auf jeden Fall kräftig nachlegen, da hier sehr viel zu wünschen übrig lässt. Wie ich aus eigener leidlicher Erfahrung weiß, hat AMD bis heute noch keine umfassende Dokumentation zur HD7k Serie veröffentlicht, was eigentlich eine Farce ist. 

Orginalquelle:
China: NVIDIA Loses Face and a 10 Million PC Order over Linux Drivers and NRE's - Bright Side Of News*

Quelle:
[Phoronix] NVIDIA Loses Huge GPU Order Due To Linux Blob
Hinweis auf die Meldung auf Proprietäre Treiber: Nvidia bei Geschäft in China chancenlos

Eigene Meinung:
So schnell kann es manchmal gehen. Gestern wird noch die Bedeutung von openSource heruntergespielt und heute kostet es einen einen mehrere hundert Millionen US-Dollar Deal...

Was mich allerdings wirklich besorgt stimmt, sind die genannten Gründe für das Scheitern des Deals. Die fehlenden Treiber für ein MIPS System von seiten nVidias, und deren Weigerung zugriff auf den Source-Code des Treibers zu gestatten. Bei solch einem Deal hätte man sicherlich über NDAs, Lizenzbestimmungen usw. erreichen können, dass die Geschäftsgeheimnisse in ausreichendem Maße gewahrt bleiben, oder zur Not auch einfach eigene Mitarbeiter abstellen können, die die nötigen Anpassungen/Portierung vornehmen hätten können. 

Es drängt sich einem wirklich unerbitterlich die Frage auf, was derart wichtiges in den Treibern stecken könnte, das man sich bei so einem Deal einfach selbst ins Aus befördert. Auch wenn man sich wehement dagegen wehrt, kommen einem doch sofort massive Lizenz- und Patentverletzungen in den Sinn....

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich diese Sache weiter entwickelt.

Update:
PCGH_Carsten war so freundlich, mich darauf hin zu weisen, dass die Orginalquelle gar nicht Phoronix, sondern brightsideofnews.com ist. Leider hatte ich dies übersehen, da sich der Hinweis hierauf erst im verlinkten Forumspost von Phoronix, und nicht in der News an sich zeigte.

Ein ausführliches Update gibt es dann heute Abend. Nur so viel jetzt schon. Bei der Bestellung handelt es sich wirklich um GPUs für Schul-PCs laut brightsideofnews.com.

Update 2: Nun ein ausführlicher Überblick über die weiteren Infos von Brightsideofnews.com
Im Orginalartikel von Brightsideofnews.com gibt es eine ganze Reihe weiterer Informationen. Wie bereits oben gesagt sollen die 10 Mio GPUs für Schulrechner in China bestimmt sein, welche mit der von China entwickelten MIPS CPU zusammenarbeiten sollen. Neu hierbei ist allerdings, das BSN davon spricht, dass es sich bei diesem Deal "nur" um ein "Pilotprojekt" handeln soll. Auf diesen Deal könnten, in Zukunft für AMD, also eventuell noch weitere folgend. Um so unverständlicher, wie nVidia reagiert hat. 

Der echte Hammer kommt allerdings noch. Bereits jetzt wird wohl so manch einer den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen, warum nVidia so reagiert hat, wie Sie reagiert haben. Sollte die folgende Meldung von BSN allerdings der Wahrheit entsprechen, kann man wohl nur noch die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlagen, und sich fragen: "WARUM?"

Also wenden wir uns der weiterführenden Hintergrundstory von BSN zu:
Laujt BSN wurde nVidia bereits vom chinesischen CPU Team nach China eingeladen, um mit Ihnen zusammen zu arbeiten. Dieser Einladung folgte anscheinend auch ein Team von nVidia, jedoch unter anderen Vorzeichen, als man vermuten würde. Angeblich hätten Sie den Chinesen in einer sehr arroganten Art und Weise gesagt, dass Sie ein großes US-Unternehmen seien, und Sie (die Chinesen) ein neu compilieren der Treiber eine menge Geld kosten würde. Und zwar Geld in Höhe der bereits bekannten mehreren Millionen US-Dollar. BSN spricht hier davon, dass derartige Kosten normal als Entwicklungskosten angesehen würden. Leider wird für nicht ganz klar, für wen diese Kosten als Entwicklungskosten zu betrachten seien. Ich gehe aber davon aus, das nVidia gemeint war.
(die komplette Textpassage):


Spoiler






> To cut the story short, the NV team appeared there, and in very arrogant  manner told the Chinese side that they are a large US corporation, and  that recompiling the Linux drivers would cost the Chinese a lot of  money. The money that Chinese CPU team and the Academy of Science were  supposed to fork out was to the tune of several million dollars in incentive that are typically referred to as NRE - Non-recurring Engineering.
> 
> Our  sources close to the heart of the matter said that was the end of the  meeting and of the relationship. While we cannot foresee the  consequences of that meeting, bear in mind that back at the day, [COLOR=#000064 !important][FONT=inherit !important][COLOR=#000064 ! important][FONT=inherit ! important]Intel[/FONT][/FONT]  supplied Chinese government with an Itanium-based cluster that failed  miserably, and the Chinese forced Intel to invest heavily in China. To  this date, this was one of smartest moves Intel pulled, as they enjoy a  very fruitful relationship with the Chinese government.






Wie dem auch sei. Laut den Quellen von BSN sei das Meeting damit beendet gewesen, genau wie auch die Zusammenarbeit. Ob hierbei nur dieses Projekt, oder ganz allgemein die Zusammenarbeit, gemeint ist, wird leider nicht gesagt. nVidia hat ja z.B. den chinesischen Supercomputer Tianhe-1A mit GPUs ausgerüstet. Es ist wohl beides denkbar, und wird sich erst in nächster Zeit sicher herausstellen.

Was darauf folgte wissen wir ja bereits. China wendete sich schlichtweg an den nächsten GPU-Hersteller..... AMD.

Um so verwunderlicher, wie man seinem einzigen Konkurrenten, so "leichtfertig" einen deartigen Deal verschafft hat. Wir werden sehen, wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt. Die Aktionäre von nVidia könnten durchaus verstimmt sein.


----------



## Prozessorkühlkörper (3. Juli 2012)

nice njus!


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> [...]
> Was vor wenigen Tagen noch unvorstellbar war ist nun eingetreten. nVidia hat sich einen sehr großen Deal, wir sprechen hier von 250 bis 350 Millionen US Dollar, wobei laut Phoronix unabhängige Quellen eher Richtung 500 Millionen Dollar nennen, einfach so wegen ihren propritären Treibern durch die Lappen gehen lassen, und wir reden hier wirklich nicht über *Pinuts.*
> [...]


 
Ich denke mal du meinst "Peanuts" oder?

Ansonsten natürlich irgendwo blöd von Nvidia sich sowas durch die Lappen gehen zu lassen.
Ich muss allerdings auch sagen das mich der Bereich wenig interessiert und ich bei Desktoprechnern die Nvidia Treiber immernoch um einiges besser finde als die AMD Treiber. Aber das gehört hier wohl eher nicht her.


----------



## mapel110 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Ist die Meldung nicht steinalt? Ich meine darüber schon etwas vor Monaten gelesen zu haben. Naja, man darf gespannt sein auf die Umsatzzahlen von AMD in den nächsten Quartalen. Da sollte sich das ja niederschlagen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

22.06, also nein, die ist nicht stein alt.

@GoldenMic


----------



## belle (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Sehr schöner, interessanter Artikel.  Ein Bekannter von mir ist von Berufs wegen Linux-User und er meint, dass er mit den Treibern kein bombenstabiles System hinbekommt. 

@ GoldenMic
Das musste jetzt wohl wieder kommen? 
Nun fange ich noch an über meine Probleme zu reden seit ich wieder Nvidia verwende und wir sind quit... 

@ Rollora

Anwender zufrieden mit AMDs Grafiktreibern - News - Hardware-Infos
Ich habe gerade in den vergangenen Monaten andere Erfahrungen gemacht und muss trotz des alten Links hinzufügen, dass sich das Niveau für AMD nur noch weiter verbessert haben kann.
Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen, aber da macht jeder andere... Ich weis nur eins sicher: Beide machen Fehler. 
Die Bedienung bei AMD gefällt mir persönlich immernoch besser.


----------



## Rollora (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Danke für die News, aber an einer Sache stör ich mich grad noch:


Skysnake schrieb:


> ...r nach einem Angebot für wenigstens 10 Millionen GPUs, und entschieden sich für AMD und gegen nVidia eben wegen deren propritären Treibern.
> 
> Was vor wenigen Tagen noch unvorstellbar war ist nun eingetreten. nVidia hat sich einen sehr großen Deal, wir sprechen hier von 250 bis 350 Millionen US Dollar, wobei laut Phoronix unabhängige Quellen eher Richtung 500 Millionen Dollar nennen, einfach so wegen ihren propritären Treibern durch die Lappen gehen lassen, und wir reden hier wirklich nicht über Peanuts.



 10+Mio GPUs und der Deal beträgt 250 bis 350 Mio Dollar.
Ich denke zwar, es gibt bei 10 Mio GPUs einen "kleinen" Mengenrabatt, aber so weit, dass eine professionelle Grafikkarte (ich nehme mal an es werden keine "normalen" Radeons sondern FirePros oder wie auch immer die heißen, verwendet) im Durchschnitt 25-35€ kostet?
Selbst 50 wären da noch wenig, schließlich gewinnt AMD hier noch nix, die Produktionskosten für solche Karten sind ja nicht gerade günstig.





belle schrieb:


> Nun fange ich noch an über meine Probleme zu reden seit ich wieder Nvidia verwende und wir sind quit...


Eine einzelne Usermeinung sagt halt nix über den Gesamtzustand aus 
Er hat schon recht, im Durchschnitt gibts mit Nvidia den besseren Gesamteindruck.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Danke für die News, aber an einer Sache stör ich mich grad noch:
> 
> 
> 10+Mio GPUs und der Deal beträgt 250 bis 350 Mio Dollar.
> ...


Es steht im Orginal-Artikel: "  were looking to order at least ten million graphics processors"
Von kompletten Grafikkarten würde ich nicht zwingend ausgehen. Bei den Stückzahlen kann es durchaus sein, das sie nur den DIE an sich wollen inkl package, und den Rest selbst machen. Man weiß ja nicht genau, was die machen wollen, aber es steht auch noch folgendes dabei:

"which given the current low-end parts"

Also keine High-End Chips. Kann also eventuell durchaus auf ein Tablet, Schüler-/Volks-PC oder what ever hinaus laufen. Obs jetzt große oder kleine sind, spielt nicht unbedingt ne Rolle. Nen >>200 Mio US-Dollar Deal macht man nicht jeden Tag, UND vor allem, wenn das gut läuft, kann man einen langfristigen Kunden eventuell gewinnen.



> Eine einzelne Usermeinung sagt halt nix über den Gesamtzustand aus
> Er hat schon recht, im Durchschnitt gibts mit Nvidia den besseren Gesamteindruck.


 nVidia hat in letzter Zeit auch mehr als genug Scheise gebaut.... Vor >2 Jahren mag der nVidia Treiber noch klar besser gewesen sein, aber spätestens seit der HD6k Serie geben die sich unter WINDOWS! absolut nichts. Kannst mit beiden Stress haben oder auch nicht.


----------



## Citynomad (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Ich habe da so ein paar Ideen, warum Nvidia seinen Treiberquellcode nicht öffentlich macht:

1. PhysX könnte so vielleicht auch aktiviert werden, wenn noch eine AMD Karte im Rechner steckt.
2. Könnte man vielleicht nachvollziehen wie PhysX auf der Grafikkarte läuft und es dann evtl. auch auf AMD GPUs lauffähig machen/die Schnittstellen emulieren.
3. CUDA -> siehe 2.
4. Könnte man den Treiber ja vielleicht um tolle Features wie regulierbare Tesselation oder automatische LOD Anpassung bei Supersampling erweitern und das geht ja gar nicht... solch innovative Features müssen wenn dann aus der Marketingabteilung des Unternehmens kommen 

PS: Bitte keine Treiber-Troll-Wars


----------



## xdevilx (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



belle schrieb:


> @ GoldenMic
> Das musste jetzt wohl wieder kommen?
> Nun fange ich noch an über meine Probleme zu reden seit ich wieder Nvidia verwende und wir sind quit...


 
ich machte tagtäglich die erfahrung das   es nicht die treiber sind sondern die möchtergern pro´s die glauben systemintegrations´s genies  zu sein  und mit ihren tipps und im glauben alles zu wissen/können  eher alles  zerstören



im übrigen ist  Linux alles andere als unfehlbar 
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-07/schaltsekunde-legte-weltweit-server-lahm/


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Vielleicht hätte Linus einfach Michail Gorbatschov zitieren sollen. Dieser sagte zu Erich Honnecker anlässlich der Feierlichkeiten zum 40. Jahrestag der DDR 1989 : "Wer zu Spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben."


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Eine einzelne Usermeinung sagt halt nix über den Gesamtzustand aus
> Er hat schon recht, im Durchschnitt gibts mit Nvidia den besseren Gesamteindruck.


 
Auch wenn eine einzelne Usermeinung nichts aussagt würd ich doch gerne meine einzelne Meinung druntersetzen:
Für mich ist grade in dem Bereich AMD schon seit längerem die Firma mit dem besseren Gesamteindruck. NVidia wird für mich immer uninteressanter und das sage ich wie du siehst als NV-Nutzer^^


----------



## Noctua (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Naja, bei uns in der Firma wird auch ein Produkt verkauft, welches nur mit unserer Software zusammen läuft. Einen Teil der Quellen davon kann unter Umständen an den Kunden weitergegeben werden (aber z.B. nicht an die Chinesen). Der relevante Teil, der das Produkt von dem der Konkurrenz unterscheidet, darf aber unter keinen Umständen rausgegeben werden, aber ohne den Teil ist die Software nicht Lauffähig.

Ich kann nVidia da schon verstehen und manchmal ist es besser seine Knowhow für sich zu behalten und dafür auf ein Geschäft zu verzichten. Wer weiß, vielleicht haben wir ja in ein paar Jahren einen neuen chinesischen GPU-Entwickler deren Produkte denen von AMD sehr ähnlich sind.


----------



## DF_zwo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Der Mann heißt TORVALDS... ist das so schwer?


----------



## Greeny (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Der Mann heißt TORVALDS... ist das so schwer?


 
Schön, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich daran stört...

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin...was bedeutet "propritär" eigentlich?
Ich kenne nur "proprietär".


----------



## N30S (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich habe da so ein paar Ideen, warum Nvidia seinen Treiberquellcode nicht öffentlich macht:
> 
> 1. PhysX könnte so vielleicht auch aktiviert werden, wenn noch eine AMD Karte im Rechner steckt.
> 2. Könnte man vielleicht nachvollziehen wie PhysX auf der Grafikkarte läuft und es dann evtl. auch auf AMD GPUs lauffähig machen/die Schnittstellen emulieren.
> ...



1: Gibt schon länger nen gehakten Treiber für Amd als haupt+ nvidia als Physx karte.
2: Ich denke mal das is was hardware seitiges
3: Siehe 2
4: Das wäre natürlich mies^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Erstmal ein dickes Lob, das ist die beste User-News, die ich bisher gelesen habe.
Umfangreich, erklärend, alles wichtige drin, ohne das man in den genannten Quellen nachlesen muß.

Zum Thema selbst:
Ich denke schon, das die sich bei NVidia gerade in den Allerwertesten beißen. Man wird sich sagen, das es gut ist, seine Firmengeheimnisse bewahrt zu haben, auch zu diesem Preis, aber ärgern wird es NVidia - auch wenn sie es nach außen nicht zugeben werden.
Ich denke auch, das AMD der lachende Dritte ist. Nicht das AMD am Hungertod nagt, aber wenn man sich die Umsatzzahlen, die Gewinne und Verluste etc von AMD im Vergleich zu NVidia oder Intel so anguckt, ist das Geschäft sicherlich nicht unwichtig für AMD.
Weiterhin glaube ich nicht, das AMD nun befürchten muß, innerhalb von wenigen Jahren ein chinesisches Konkurrenzprodukt auf dem Markt zu finden, das quasi AMD-Technologie kopiert. Klar, die Gefahr besteht, aber es dürfte etwas mehr Zeit vergehen bis dahin. Autos, Turnschuh und ähnliches kopiert man einfacher und schneller als so komplexe Chips - obwohl oder zumal es sich ja nur um Low-End handeln soll.
Obwohl: sind vielleicht doch nicht so schwer zu kopieren.
Zumal: prestigeträchtige GPUs oder CPUs sind es nicht.
Mehr noch: Ich glaube, das AMD sogar langfristig davon profitieren wird, wenn man diese Geschäft zum Anlaß nimmt, um die (OpenSource-)Treiber weiter zu verbessern.

Was die Treiber an sich angeht, kann ich nur wiederhoeln, was ich bereits schrieb:
Der NVidia-Treiber für Windows-Systeme macht auf mich den besseren Eindruck im Vergleich mit dem von AMD. Gerade das CCC (Catalyst Control Centre) ist bei mir immer wieder total buggy, stürzt ab, hängt sich auf, reagiert nicht, aktualisiert sich nicht, entwickelt Eigenleben...schaden, denn von der Hardwareseite aus betrachtet, gefällt mir besser, was AMD zur Zeit auf den Markt wirft (mit Ausnahme der 7970 GHz Edition).

Über Linux kann ich nur sagen, das gute 10 Jahre vergangen sind, seit ich mich dort mit ATI-Treiber rumgeärgert habe und - wenn es denn Linux sein mußte - lieber zu NVidia gegriffen habe.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist 10 Jahre her. Aber das scheint vielen so gegangen zu sein und immer noch bei vielen in den Köpfen fest zu sitzen.
Inzwischen läuft der AMD-Treiber genauso gut oder schlecht wie der von NVidia - nur halt, das die Tendenz bei NVidia nach unten, die von AMD aber nach oben zeigt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Noctua (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das die sich bei NVidia gerade in den Allerwertesten beißen. Man wird sich sagen, das es gut ist, seine Firmengeheimnisse bewahrt zu haben, auch zu diesem Preis, aber ärgern wird es NVidia - auch wenn sie es nach außen nicht zugeben werden.
> Ich denke auch, das AMD der lachende Dritte ist. Nicht das AMD am Hungertod nagt, aber wenn man sich die Umsatzzahlen, die Gewinne und Verluste etc von AMD im Vergleich zu NVidia oder Intel so anguckt, ist das Geschäft sicherlich nicht unwichtig für AMD.
> Weiterhin glaube ich nicht, das AMD nun befürchten muß, innerhalb von wenigen Jahren ein chinesisches Konkurrenzprodukt auf dem Markt zu finden, das quasi AMD-Technologie kopiert. Klar, die Gefahr besteht, aber es dürfte etwas mehr Zeit vergehen bis dahin. Autos, Turnschuh und ähnliches kopiert man einfacher und schneller als so komplexe Chips - obwohl oder zumal es sich ja nur um Low-End handeln soll.



Naja, die Hardwarepläne haben sie ja quasi schon da, wo werden die Chips denn hergestellt?
Aus Erfahrung weiß, dass man nicht zu jedem Preis im China-Geschäft dabei sein sollte. Vor 10 Jahren haben die noch bei uns gekauft, mittlerweile bauen die nach.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 22.06, also nein, die ist nicht stein alt.
> 
> @GoldenMic


 
Naja, doch schon. Willkommen im Internetzeitalter - und willkommen in der Welt des Zwangs, immer tagesaktuell sein zu müssen oder „Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt“-Kommentare zu ernten.


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidas proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was vor wenigen Tagen noch unvorstellbar war ist nun eingetreten. nVidia hat sich einen sehr großen Deal, wir sprechen hier von 250 bis 350 Millionen US Dollar, wobei laut Phoronix unabhängige Quellen eher Richtung 500 Millionen Dollar nennen, einfach so wegen ihren propritären Treibern durch die Lappen gehen lassen, und wir reden hier wirklich nicht über Peanuts.


 
Ja klar... 

Es geht um Schulrechner und einer passenden GPU zur eignen MIPS CPU.
GPUs die für 10-15 USD an AIBs verkauft werden und die Chinesen werden bei der Masse noch ein dicken Rabat für sich beansprucht haben.

Jetzt schaut man sich die Fertigungskosten für eine solche kleine GPU an, die im Schnitt irgendwo bei $3 liegen sollten, bei schlechter Yield aber auch darüber, dann kommst du realistisch auf max. 50 Mio USD Gewinn.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidas proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Wir werden den finanziellen Impuls ja sicher in den jeweiligen Quartalszahlen deutlich(st!) sehen können.


----------



## Deimos (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidas proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Interessante, ausführliche News!
Korrekturlesen wäre allerdings nicht verkehrt gewesen, da holperts bei jedem Satz...


----------



## JTRch (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich habe da so ein paar Ideen, warum Nvidia seinen Treiberquellcode nicht öffentlich macht:
> 
> 1. PhysX könnte so vielleicht auch aktiviert werden, wenn noch eine AMD Karte im Rechner steckt.
> 2. Könnte man vielleicht nachvollziehen wie PhysX auf der Grafikkarte läuft und es dann evtl. auch auf AMD GPUs lauffähig machen/die Schnittstellen emulieren.
> ...



Glaub mir PhysX und Co interessiert niemand die Bohne. Das grosse Geld machst du mit Mobilchips und Profikarten und die benutzen beide keine PhysX (wenn schon OpenCL). PhysX findet übrigens auch auf der PS3 Anwendung. Und der Geforce 7 GPU der PS3 war dafür noch nicht vorgesehen, darum wird es auch auf dem CELL berechnet. Entsprechend lizenzieren muss man einfach. Ich weiss also nicht ob es wirklich an Nvidia liegt, oder ob AMD einfach die Lizenz nicht bezahlen will für die Nutzung der PhysX Blibliothek. Sollte aber Nvidia AMD die Lizenz verweigern, während sie anderen Markteilnehmern dies gewährt, wäre es ein Fall für die Marktaufsicht.


----------



## Raeven (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

naja, da hat wohl jemand nicht über den Tellerrand geschaut. So ist Marktwirtschaft. Hoffentlich steigen dann nicht die Preise der eigenen  Produkte nur um die Marche des Vorstandes zusichern.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidas proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir werden den finanziellen Impuls ja sicher in den jeweiligen Quartalszahlen deutlich(st!) sehen können.


 Und sicherlich in einer der PCGH-Print unter News, wenn es dann so weit ist, wie ich doch hoffe.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Danke für die News, aber an einer Sache stör ich mich grad noch:
> 
> 
> 10+Mio GPUs und der Deal beträgt 250 bis 350 Mio Dollar.
> ...


 
Die Firma baut die MIPS Loongson Chips, die Leistungstechnisch in etwa mit dem Pentium 4 vergleichbar sind, allerdings dazu nur bis 15 Watt TDP (pro Kern) verbrauchen und vornehmlich im Embedded Bereich oder für sparsame Server eingesetzt werden. In sofern wird es sich wohl nicht um high-end, sondern eher Low Voltage Chips handeln, zumal sie ja auch keine ganzen Karten kaufen, nur die Chips selbst


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir werden den finanziellen Impuls ja sicher in den jeweiligen Quartalszahlen deutlich(st!) sehen können.


 
Fragt sich nur, auf welche Zeitspanne der Deal ausgelegt ist. Wenn es 2-5 Jahre sind, dann merkt man nicht soooo viel daon. Wenn das innerhalb eines Jahres durchgezogen werden soll, dafür um so mehr.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Die Firma baut die MIPS Loongson Chips, die Leistungstechnisch in etwa mit dem Pentium 4 vergleichbar sind, allerdings dazu nur bis 15 Watt TDP (pro Kern) verbrauchen und vornehmlich im Embedded Bereich oder für sparsame Server eingesetzt werden. In sofern wird es sich wohl nicht um high-end, sondern eher Low Voltage Chips handeln, zumal sie ja auch keine ganzen Karten kaufen, nur die Chips selbst



Jup, davon geh ich wie gesagt auch aus, also das man nur die chips kauft. Da sind das dann sogar 35-50 $ gar nicht mehr soooo wenig. Ne HD78x0 könnte das eventuell sogar sein, auch wenn ich eher an was Richtung HD77x0 denke. Ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt, was da am Ende für Systeme bei rum kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Ein Pilot-Projekt ist üblicherweise darauf ausgelegt, Erfahrungen zu sammeln - das dürfte sich nicht allzu lange hinziehen. Ich würde hier fast von einer Einmal-Order ausgehen. Wieviel dann in Folgeaufträgen zusammenkommt ist natürlich völlig offen und hängt nicht zuletzt vom Erfolg des Projekts ab.

Die Originalquelle dieser Geschichte ist übrigens BrightSideofNews und nicht Phoronix.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juli 2012)

Naja, die Chinesen haben doch schon vor Jahren angekündigt, dass sie die Schulbücher abschaffen und für jedes Kind so eine art Handheld stellen wollen. So ein Teil, wo eine transparente Displayfolie ausgezogen und auf der dann alles projeziert wird. Das gehört zu so einer art Gesundheitsreform. Ob es nun tatsächlich so ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ein Pilot-Projekt ist üblicherweise darauf ausgelegt, Erfahrungen zu sammeln - das dürfte sich nicht allzu lange hinziehen. Ich würde hier fast von einer Einmal-Order ausgehen. Wieviel dann in Folgeaufträgen zusammenkommt ist natürlich völlig offen und hängt nicht zuletzt vom Erfolg des Projekts ab.
> 
> Die Originalquelle dieser Geschichte ist übrigens BrightSideofNews und nicht Phoronix.


DANKE!

Pflege ich entweder gleich, oder heute Abend ein. Die Quellenangabe ist ja auch..... Nur aufs eigene Forum verweisen, wo dann nen nichtssagender Link ist, der dann auf ne andere Seite weiterleitet.... 

Da erfährt man auch endlich mehr... Sind also wirklich Schul-PCs. Ich glaub das Update gibts erst heute Abend, wenn ich die Orginalquelle mal in Ruhe gelesen habe. Warum man so was nicht einfach klar angeben kann....


----------



## Rollora (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: nVidas propritäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> nVidia hat in letzter Zeit auch mehr als genug Scheise gebaut.... Vor >2 Jahren mag der nVidia Treiber noch klar besser gewesen sein, aber spätestens seit der HD6k Serie geben die sich unter WINDOWS! absolut nichts. Kannst mit beiden Stress haben oder auch nicht.


Stimmt schon, seit Vista sind die Treiber unter Windows (mindestens) gleichauf.
Unter XP und Linux siehts leider anders aus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Pflege ich entweder gleich, oder heute Abend ein. Die Quellenangabe ist ja auch..... Nur aufs eigene Forum verweisen, wo dann nen nichtssagender Link ist, der dann auf ne andere Seite weiterleitet ... Da erfährt man auch endlich mehr... Sind also wirklich Schul-PCs. Ich glaub das Update gibts erst heute Abend, wenn ich die Orginalquelle mal in Ruhe gelesen habe. Warum man so was nicht einfach klar angeben kann....


Nun ja, die Meldung von *BSN *ist bereits anderthalb Wochen alt (ok - aaaaaaaaaaaaalt! ) und ziemlich weit durch's Netz gegeistert.  Das Thema war somit eigentlich schon gegessen, bevor du die Meldung getippt hast


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Meldung von *BSN *ist bereits anderthalb Wochen alt (ok - aaaaaaaaaaaaalt! ) und ziemlich weit durch's Netz gegeistert.  Das Thema war somit eigentlich schon gegessen, bevor du die Meldung getippt hast


Komisch das man davon nichts auf PCGH lesen konnte.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Sehr schöne User-News und ich gönn das AMD eigentlich


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Komisch das man davon nichts auf PCGH lesen konnte.


Müssen wir alles aufgreifen? Nein. Sollten wir intern auf dem aktuellen Gerüchtestand sein? Jein. Sollten wir unsere Zeit in gute Artikel und Tests investieren? Ja.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Müssen wir alles aufgreifen? Nein.


 
Ihr bringt News über -- Verzeihung --  jeden Mist aber so eine Meldung bringt ihr dann nichts?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Also ich hab hier schon mehrfach Gerüchte in den News gesehen und wenn ihr die Zeit findet regelmäßig über halbnackte Skyrimweiber zu berichten dann wohl auch über das hier


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Die meisten von uns machen „nebenbei“ noch das Heft. Da fließt ebenfalls recht viel Zeit hinein.


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Robonator schrieb:


> [] und wenn ihr die Zeit findet regelmäßig über halbnackte Skyrimweiber zu berichten dann wohl auch über das hier


 
Nennt sich FanCommunity-Service

Achja, das Print. Die Ausgabe 07 hatte wieder mal ne schlechte Druckqualität.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Feedback zu einzelnen Ausgaben bitte in die Sammelthreads - für die 07: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/220666-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-07-2012-a.html 
An der Druckqualität können wir Redakteure leider nichts ändern - höchstens an der Auswahl der Bilder und den Texten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ihr bringt News über -- Verzeihung --  jeden Mist aber so eine Meldung bringt ihr dann nichts?


Wie Carsten schon sagt - Heft. Generelles Feedback zu Online bitte *hier *abgeben.


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

War bloß eine Anmerkung.
Manche Themenüberschriften sahen aus wie 3D ohne Brille.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Naja es wundert mich nicht, dass die werten Herren von *PCGames*Hardware recht wenig von und über Linuxthemen oder solchen Lowendsystemen wie diese MIPS CPU hören  Die nächstwichtigste CPU Architekturen wären PPC und ARM, wobei das eine praktisch nur im HPC/Serverbereich und Konsolen und das andere eher im Embeddedbereich zu finden ist. Keine Themen also, die man groß durchkauen muss, wenn nicht gerade eine neue Konsolengeneration released wird.

Wenigstens kann man jetzt denken "told you so" - ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn jemand auf die Nase fällt, weil er die Warnung ignoriert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Hören ungleich darüber schreiben


----------



## Raeven (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns machen „nebenbei“ noch das Heft. Da fließt ebenfalls recht viel Zeit hinein.


 
Also nebenbei solltet Ihr das nun wirklich nicht machen. Schließlich will ich ja nicht nebenbei ein tolles Heft haben


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Naja es wundert mich nicht, dass die werten Herren von *PCGames*Hardware recht wenig von und über Linuxthemen oder solchen Lowendsystemen wie diese MIPS CPU hören  Die nächstwichtigste CPU Architekturen wären PPC und ARM, wobei das eine praktisch nur im HPC/Serverbereich und Konsolen und das andere eher im Embeddedbereich zu finden ist. Keine Themen also, die man groß durchkauen muss, wenn nicht gerade eine neue Konsolengeneration released wird.
> 
> Wenigstens kann man jetzt denken "told you so" - ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn jemand auf die Nase fällt, weil er die Warnung ignoriert


 
Naja, man sollte Loongson nicht komplett ignorieren. Gerade im Serverumfeld könnten die sich doch eine gewisse Position in Zukunft erarbeiten, vor allem weil Sie recht effizient sein sollen. Zudem steht China eben mehr oder weniger direkt dahinter. Man hat also schon großes Potenzial für eine weite Verbreitung, was dann auch eine mehr oder weniger große Softwareunterstützung nach sich ziehen wird. Man stelle sich einfach mal vor, jeder Chinese hätte nen MIPs Rechner @home und im Geschäft stehen. Was das für ein Potenzial für Softwarehersteller bedeuten würde, kann sich sicherlich jeder vorstellen. Man wird aber sehen müssen, wie China da vorgeht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es ja aber zumindest Pläne die CPU auch in große Cluster zu packen. Da ist dann der Schritt zu einer allgemeinen Verbreitung auch nicht mehr sooo weit, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass die CPUs in den nächsten 5-7 Jahren eine echte Konkurrenz für x86 werden. Ich fänds aber schon sehr lustig, wenn MIPs Rechner in den normalen Haushalt neben x86 Einzug halten würden, und man dann die Standardsoftware + Spiele eben auf beidem laufen lassen kann. 

Aber schaumer einfach mal, was China damit in den nächsten Jahren noch so alles anstellt.

PS: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollen ja in Zukunft bei Steam auch spiele für Linux kommen. Könnte man die dann nicht auch ganz einfach auf MIPs unter Linux zum laufen bringen?  Oder war das Mac OS mit Steam?


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer"*

Naja. Bissl Abwechslung (verschiedene Betriebssysteme/andere Systeme) würde auch nicht schaden wenn da mal was ins Heft eingeschoben wird (allerdings nicht zu oft ) .


----------



## exa (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

...und wieder das Gebashe (wenn auch unterschwellig) gegen Redakteure...

Was bewegt euch eigentlich dazu?

Macht doch einfach mal ein Praktikum da (wird doch gerade gesucht?) und dann reden wir weiter über ach so schlechte Hefte und uralte News!!!

Ich für meinen Teil schätze PCGH-Redakteure sehr, weil sie mich seit nun mehr fast 9 Jahren professionell durch den Hardware-Alltag begleiten, sich teilweise Nächte für uns und auch die Nörgler hier(!!!) um die Ohren schlagen, um uns bei unserer Kaufentscheidung zu helfen, beim stabil-machen unserer PCs, beim tunen und takten und uns Infos geben, wie wir Marketingfallen der Hersteller entdecken können.

*Also wenn man keine Redaktionsahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten!!!*

So, sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber irgendwann langts auch mal...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Nachdem ich es die beiden Updates gelesen habe denke ich das es sich nvidia in China ziemlich verscherzt hat. Was bei so einem argoganten Verhalten auch verständlich ist.
Es werde also wohl mehrere Firma aus China auf AMD setzen vermute ich mal.

Jedenfalls bestätigt das meine Meinung über Nvidia, die nicht sehr postitiv ist.


----------



## Medcha (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Vielen Dank für die sehr auführliche User-News! Sehr interessant geschrieben. 

Es ist mir unerklärlich wie mehrere Leute sich so peinlich verhalten können, immer wieder auf Rechtschreibung oder am besten noch Stil hinweisen. -fremdschäm-
Was stimmt mit euch nicht, dass das euer einziger Kommentar zu diesem Thema ist. Ist das Thema so uninteressant und euer Sheriffstern glänzt so schön im Licht, dass ihr nicht widerstehen könnt oder was stimmt da nicht. Oder könnt ihr nicht gut lesen und benötigt eine 100%ige Orthographie als Leseunterstützung? Wenn man Peanuts falsch schreibt, kommt man derart ins Stocken, das ist für manche brutal.

@topic
Man weiß es alles nicht... Alleine der geplatze Deal ist sicherlich schon mal interessant, nur liegen die Motive der Beteiligten für uns im Dunkeln. Mehr als raten und mutmaßen kann man da gar nicht. Aber es ist ja bekannt, dass Nvidia sich für was ganz Tolles hält. Arroganz, wenn das hier zutrifft, ist halt was komisches... kommt ja immer aus einer Situation der Stärke und ist vielleicht der soziale Motor für Veränderungen. Wer will schon im Römischen Reich im Jahre 2012 leben(mehr Beispiele gibts nicht)?


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Die Frage ist nur, war Nvidia hier wirklich dumm sicht ein lukratives Geschäft zu verscherzen oder haben sie einfach nicht genug Vorteile gesehen?

Solche großen Firmen entscheiden nicht aus dem Bauch heraus. Die sehen sich das Angebot/Anforderungen an und wägen dann sehr genau ab was sie tun. Natürlich schreit man als User gleich mal "juhuu Open Source ftw..." weil es ja so toll ist (für den Nutzer ist es das ja auch meistens), aber das betroffene Unternehmen hat halt einen anderen Blickwinkel und achtet auf andere Aspekte.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Naja, sagen wir es mal so. CUDA ist/war ein Quasi"Standard" im HPC-Bereich. Dieser Status bröckelt allerdings gewaltig, und ich seh eigentlich nicht im ausreichende Maße entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen dazu, abgesehen mal von "dynamic Parallelism", was wirklich cool ist, und auf was die Leute auch schon SEHR lange warten.

Die Sache ist allerdings die, dass das wohl nur unter CUDA gehen wird, also proprietärer Standard. Wenn die Treiber offen wären, könne man sicherlich die Sachen auch auf OpenCL umbiegen, was viele Leute freuen würde, da man dann nicht mehr auf Gedeih und Verderben an einem Hersteller hängt. Einfach mal so neue Software schreiben ist halt auch da nicht drin. nVidia baut sich damit quasi ihr eigenes Netz, in das Sie zurück fallen können, falls mal mit der Hardware doch nicht alles sooo rund läuft.

Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund, warum man sich dagegen so wehrt, man sieht ansonsten eine "Machtposition" gefährdet. Leider gehen damit eben auch so Dinge unter wie nutzen der FFUs für Berechnungen. nVidia sieht das halt nicht vor und gut ist. Mit nem kompletten openSource Treiber würden da aber sicherlich findige Leute einen Weg finden, um die auch für Berechnungen zu nutzen. Man hat ja früher auch über Textur-Shader "gerechnet" 

Wenn die Leute aber einfach nicht mehr mitmachen und auf CUDA setzen, dann wirds halt irgendwann ziemlich blöd.... Ich hoffe nVidia bekommt da echt die Kurve und bringt entweder OpenSource Treiber und geht voll auf OpenCL oder bringt mit CUDA so viele Bibliotheken usw., das man einfach die Nachteile gern in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> oder bringt mit CUDA so viele Bibliotheken usw., das man einfach die Nachteile gern in Kauf nimmt.


Ja. Damit die Programmierer damit überfordert sind und gleich das Handtuch werfen und beim nächsten großen Treiberupdate gibts kompatibilitätsprobleme


----------



## Vortox (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Freut mich für AMD. Wenn man deren Bilanzen sieht, tut so ein auftrag sicher gut


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Bin ich der einzige der sich wundert?
China und offlegung von Wissen / Technik?
Wie wäre es wenn AMD gleich die Produktionswerke an China verschenkt; 
naja ggf. gibt es bald ein dritten großen Mitspieler bei den Grafikkarten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn AMD gleich die Produktionswerke an China verschenkt.


AMD lässt (u.a.) bei TSMC fertigen - auch in China.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD lässt (u.a.) bei TSMC fertigen - auch in China.


 
na ja... dann hat China nun ja alles was die brauchen.
Ich freue mich schon auf meine neue Padeon HD+ 7975 GTX


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> na ja... dann hat China nun ja alles was die brauchen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf meine neue Padeon HD+ 7975 GTX



Dir ist schon klar, das auf Chipdesigns Patente bestehen, und man in keinster Weise AMD braucht, wenn man es wirklich drauf anlegt. Da bekommt man nämlich alles per reverse-engineering wieder raus. Muss man halt den chip Schichtweise abtragen. Das ist aber für nen großen Konzern durchaus bezahlbar. Dann würdeste du aber genau so gegen Patente verstoßen, wie im Fall, das man jetzt "einfach" nachbauen würde....

Und ja, man merkt, ob man einfach etwas nachbaut. AMD würde einfach selbst ein reverse-enginnering eines solchen chips machen und gut ist. Die Gefahr ist also wirklich hahnebüchen.....

Und beim Treiber, das ist noch weniger ein Problem, da reverse-engineering zu betreiben  Wird aber eh nen eigener Entwicklungspfad wohl werden. Man hat ja aktuell meines wissens nach eh schon einen openSource Treiber.

Also mal bitte keine unbegründete Panikmache betreiben


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Meiner Meinung nach sollten sowohl nVidia als auch AMD den Quellcode ihrer Treiber bedingungslos, vollständig und gut dokumentiert offenlegen.

Dadurch könnten nicht nur exotische Hardwareplattformen und Betriebssysteme besser unterstützt werden sondern die Community könnte die Treiber auch (Detail-) verbessern und so diverseste Schwächen beheben, etwa nicht freigeschaltete AA-Modis.

Desweiteren würden produktpolitische künstliche Beschränkungen der Treiber verhindert.

Auch die Hersteller würden profitieren: bessere Treiber mit weniger Aufwand... bessere und flexiblere Treiber als die propritäre Konkurrenz sind natürlich auch ein Verkaufsargument


Die beiden Hersteller sollten sich lieber auf die Hardwareentwicklung konzentrieren und nicht fürchten, dass mit in einem propritären Treiber "versteckten" Features, die "geklaut" werden könnten, wenn man den Quellcode offenlegt ein wesentliches Kaufargument verloren geht.

Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Grafikkarten sondern im Prinzip auch für alle anderen Hersteller von Hardware, die Treiber benötigt.


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Sehr gut geschriebene News. 
Meiner Meinung nach klar ein Kandidat für die Usernews des Monats.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Danke für die Blumen. 

Freut mich, das es allgemein den Leuten so gut gefällt. Das ist mehr Motivation und wert als alles andere


----------



## Noctua (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das auf Chipdesigns Patente bestehen...


Dir ist aber auch klar, dass gerade die Chinesen auf Patente sch***en, wenn es darum geht die eigene Wirtschaft zu stärken? Da werden komplette Maschinenanlagen 1 zu 1 inkl. Logo der Originalfirma nachgebaut.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

ja, das passiert durchaus. Mikrochips kannste aber genau so nachbauen, auch ohne Unterlagen vom Hersteller. Ist zwar aufwendig geht aber. Treiber sind da sogar noch einfacher zu knacken. Man gibt ja aber eh nur nen openSource Treiber her. Ganz abgesehen davon st doch das eigentliche Problem bei Chinaaktionen von Firmen, das wenn sie dort produzieren wollen, einen regionalen Partner brauchen und zumindest teilweise ihre Patente teilen müssen. Deshalb bekommste die teilweise nicht mal amArsch.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

Bis man es gschafft hat einen Chip von der Größenklasse eines modernen GPU ohne irgendwelche Pläne nachzubauen vergehen wahrscheinlich mehrere Jahre- wenn man es dann geschafft hat ist der Chip längst veraltet, da kann man (fast) genauso gut was eigenes Entwickeln; man kann sich bei der Eigenen Entwicklung aber durchaus von der Konkurrenz "inspirieren" lassen, in welchem Umfang das eventuell schon geschieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nvidias proprietäre Treiber fordern erstes "Opfer" Update: Weitere Hintergrundinformationen*

eben nicht...

Du kannst ihn "relativ einfach" nachbauen, aber hast 0 Ahnung, wies funktioniert. 

Das Zauberwort heißt Ironbeam-Microscope Focused Ion Beam

Ja, es ist teuer, und du brauchst mehrere davon um nen ganzen chip dir anschauen zu können, damit kannste diraber den kompletten chip anschauen und ne Blaupause davon ableiten.


----------

